# Stronger alternatives to Roundup



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

I sprayed these areas with Roundup and the grass was killed but these other weeds apparently lived on. I need something that will kill all the weeds in these areas and also kill blackberry vines. What will work for this, Crossbow?

Thanks


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Did you use a surfactant?


----------



## CCCC (Nov 21, 2011)

Crossbow is a Dicamba so yes it would work. It works great on most any tree especially in the fall.

Surfactant would help and spiking with any Dicamba would make a big difference.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Dump bags of rocksalt or water softener salt there if you dont plan on planting anything there in the next year. People will say it will make the soil sterile, but in my experience of using salt for maybe 6 years in a certain spot, it will simply control weeds for months, depending on heavy you lay it down.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Mix the 2 to kill everything, crossbow alone to kill everything but grass. Roundup kills everything green if mixed right but a whole new crop comes right behind. Mixing the 2 seems to kill everything D E A D. The only problem I have seen is if mixed strong on a very hot day the roundup can kill so fast that the crossbow doesn't have time to do its thing. Blackberries need sprayed in the fall as the nutients are going back to the roots, better kill that way. Best if done after the first rain to wash the dust off the leaves....James


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

What is your future plan for the plot? A lot of good strong sprays will be in the soil for a while preventing seeds from germinating. Is that what you want?

Roundup will actually do well for your weeds, you justneed to spray when the weeds are actively growing. Your timing was off the first time.... Roundup has zero effect on the soil, so weeds will be sporuting and growing the next day again.....

Milestone is another good one that will kill off all the boradleaves in a pasture setting and lingers a while, mixed with Roundup it will kill everything.

Paraquat is the big soil sterilizer, but it is dangerous to handle, follow the instructions carefully.

--->Paul


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

rambler said:


> What is your future plan for the plot?


These are just very small sections of gravel driveway and walk-paths.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Did you use a surfactant?


No, I did not.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have YEARS of experience with Round Up, and using a surfactant is essential.  You need it to help the Round Up stick to the leaves.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't condone this, but for places like gravel walkways, driveways, and along fences, I always used to put some diesel fuel in a sprayer and spray the ground. It will sterilize it, but if you're on a well... weeeeellllll... 

I knew a lot of old farmers that used to do the same thing for years. I learned it when I spent a summer on my great grandmothers ranch when I was a wee kiddie.. One of my chores.. I'd imagine it's not really legal any more.. .


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I use a concentrate generic roundup with Surfactant. I pay about $40 for 2 1/2 gallons. I mix it twice the recommenced amount and it works like a charm.


----------



## Plowpoint (May 2, 2012)

I do the same thing but mix 50/50 diesel fuel and gasoline. It is far cheaper then Round Up and does the same thing...maybe even better.

Round Up gets a lot of press, but really for a weed killer, it is very benign. 



simi-steading said:


> I don't condone this, but for places like gravel walkways, driveways, and along fences, I always used to put some diesel fuel in a sprayer and spray the ground. It will sterilize it, but if you're on a well... weeeeellllll...
> 
> I knew a lot of old farmers that used to do the same thing for years. I learned it when I spent a summer on my great grandmothers ranch when I was a wee kiddie.. One of my chores.. I'd imagine it's not really legal any more.. .


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

A little diesel in with broad leaf spray works well on Blackberries in the fall, makes it stick on the leaves....James


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Roundup also makes a version labeled for blackberries. That's the only thing I've found that will kill knapweed.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

A small amount of diesel fuel with the roundup makes a good additive - surficant. Like, a gallon per 100 gallons of spray. The diesel will be more harmful o the environment that the roundup, but in small amounts the environment deals with the petrochemicals.

A bit of nitrgen mixed in also helps with the roundup. They make special liquid or granular products for this. These products also 'soften' the water you use in the mix. Hard water can tie up roundup molicules, so using soft clean water is also important in roundup mixes.

--->Paul


----------



## carasel (Dec 31, 2009)

If you know anyone that works for the railroad. See if they can get you some of their plant/weed killer. It will kill everything with the first application.


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

One of those portable torches from harbor freight will do the job without spraying a ton of chemicals


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

2,4D gets most weeds, not grasses.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

Roundup is not a good broadleaf weed killer. You need to mix 2,4D with it or buy the already mixed stuff. If that is an area this you want bare all year round there are other products to use. Talk to your local chemical dealer or extension agent.

Bob


----------



## PFS farmer (Sep 25, 2012)

Remedy is what is known around here to kill mesquite trees in South Central Texas. If it will kill a mesquite it will kill anything. I know people that mix it with diesel fuel because the remedy is so expensive. I forgot what the ratio is, but it is SUPER POTENT stuff. I wouldnt get it near anything you want to live thou.

RemedyÂ® Ultima Herbicide, 1 gal. - 4201739 | Tractor Supply Company


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Thanks for the replies, I'll look at getting something to mix with the roundup I have left while at the farm store this week.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Often plants must be actively growing to absorb the herbacide and die. For my area, that time has past. How about your area?


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

haypoint said:


> Often plants must be actively growing to absorb the herbacide and die. For my area, that time has past. How about your area?


Probably the same here as well, as usual a day late and dollar short. Just too much stuff that needs to get done.


----------

